# Mario Miranda, pianist



## Tony Vella

I was recently given a recording of Granados's Goyescas played by a Mario Miranda. I can't seem to find much information about this pianist and I was wondering if anyone out there had some CD or LP notes willing to share with me. Even a scan would do as I have OCR software.


----------

